# Choke Tube Revolution....



## maytom99 (Mar 13, 2000)

The April 2000 issue of "Turkey and Turkey Hunting" has a article comparing 7 different choke tubes and their results at a distance of 30 yards. Must read material for all us turkey hunting fans.


----------



## maytom99 (Mar 13, 2000)

Trout, I've been busy lately, sorry I didn't reply sooner. First off these results were taken using a Remington 11-87, Shooting Winchester HV 1 3/4oz #5 shot only, and a average of three shots with each choke tube at 30 yards. The first number indicates the number of pellets hitting the "spine and brain" of the turkey. The second number indicates the number of pellets hitting the turkey's head and neck but "not" in the spine or the brain. OK, here we go!

Kick's GT(.670)------------13.67/29.33
Truglo(.665)---------------15.66/44
Briley Super Full(.665)----15.33/40
Preston Pittman(.670)------14.66/48.66
Rhino(.660)----------------15/28.66
MAD MAX(.665)--------------14/32
Comp-n-Choke(.665)---------17.66/38

Now I realize that everybody's gun will shoot a little different, but these are some Super Figures in my book!! At least it will give someone a place to start from. I'm glad that I could help out with this info.


----------



## maytom99 (Mar 13, 2000)

Trout, I just bought the TRUGLO Strut-Stopper choke tube for my Remington 11-87. I want to get out this comming weekend to pattern it. I also got at the same time the HIVIZ fiber optic sight. I like this fiber optic sight better than the truglo because it is much larger and come swith four plastic sight pins in different colors. The green stands out super good! This model comes with three very strong magnets which really grab the vent rib. Can't wait till our season starts on May 1st.


----------

